# Hello Folks



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Its been 10 years since I built any Model cars....most of my time other than my day to day #[email protected]%....I collect diecast cars fr 164 to 118's scale...now after 2 months putting together whats need repairs and total repairs on vintage plastic model cars.....I still have about 120 cars to go thru and repair....mind you what you guys and gals are about to see are cars built from the 80's thru the 90's with limited tools and supplies.....these are my babies.....from AMT to Johan cars: Part I*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*

*Part II MPC Thru AMT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Some Before shots....*

*Some before shots when last posted of my clean up......:freak:*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW... Some cool, cool oldies there... Looooove the 67 Ford Galaxie with the SOHC in it... If ya miught wanna trade something or find it a good home, let me know !!!
Take good care of those babys !!!*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks Buddy....*



Stangfreak said:


> *WOW... Some cool, cool oldies there... Looooove the 67 Ford Galaxie with the SOHC in it... If ya miught wanna trade something or find it a good home, let me know !!!
> Take good care of those babys !!!*


*Will do Buddy....:thumbsup:....Just wait until I get to my Stangs and other Ford Galaxies....Boy!...I'll never leave this hobby again ever....posted are some more that got clean up....tell me Stang is there a better way to clean them??..*


----------



## pontiecast (Dec 17, 2010)

WOW! Great stuff there! I too mainly collect diecast, but have REALLY been wanting to get into the models again.... Love that Grand Prix!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thats the best time.....*



pontiecast said:


> WOW! Great stuff there! I too mainly collect diecast, but have REALLY been wanting to get into the models again.... Love that Grand Prix!


*In my case, I would start for two-three months or maybe a whole Year.. then I stop building cars..:freak: and go back to collecting Diecast...but I know I need my Cars....for me its a life savior..:thumbsup:.. that most in my family (some not all) thinks of them as toys and am wasting my life..without it Mr.P...it would only be Extreme DH-MTN bike racing at Plattekill NY... for more Head, arms, legs Injuries from this sport...especially at 51...I don't think so?!....So Yes.. collecting is better for my life in peace and I may not be Rich w/money but life is good for now.. just me, my Wife Florence, The 2001 Corolla and our House of collections....So when you're in the need of Building your dream car or the one you Drive...Do it!...bring on those memories when you built that first car...Hmm??... life is good but its also short......thanks..:thumbsup:. .*


----------

